# Problem mit Velocity und Ant



## sisela (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
Möchte gerne ein bisschen mit Velocity herumspielen, um abzuchecken, was damit alles möglich ist. Nun habe ich mir Velocity von jakarte.apache.org heruntergeladen und gelesen, dass ich es mittels Ant erst einmal bauen muss. Leider habe ich Ant auch noch nie benutzt und daher mir die ebenfalls von apache.org heruntergeladen. 
Aber es funktioniert nicht!
Ich benutze XP und habe bereits folgende Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt.

```
ANT_HOME=c:\Programme\Apache Group\ant-1.6.2
JAVA_HOME=c:\java
PATH=%ANT_HOME%\bin
```
Außerdem ist 
Java Version 1.5.0_01
J2RE SE
Java HotSpot Client VM
installiert. (c:\java)
Wenn ich nun ant einfach mal ausführe oder auch im Velocity\build Verzeichnis dann bekomme ich immer folgenden Fehler:
-----
Unable to locate tools.jar
Expected to find it in C:\java\lib\tools.jar
Buildfile build.xml does not exist...
Build failed
-----
tools.jar ist tatsächlich nicht vorhanden aber keine Ahnung woher ich das bekomme und wieso ich es eigentlich nicht habe.
build.xml ist hier nicht vorhanden gewesen, wenn es aber vorhanden ist schlägt das kompilieren ebenfalls fehl weil javac fehlt.
Wo bekomme ich nun javac und tools.jar her.

Ich verstehe das nicht, denn javac ist doch der java Compiler und in Eclipse kann ich auch kompilieren. Eclipse benutzt doch auch nur javac oder?
Außerdem muss doch der Compiler mit dem JDK 1.5 mitgeliefert sein

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und mich aufklärt.

Danke


----------



## Bernd1984 (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

  die tools.jar ist nicht im JRE (Java Runtime Environment) enthalten.

  Du musst dir das SDK installieren.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Um velocity zu verwenden musst du es nicht unbedingt mit Ant bauen ...
Wenn du dir einfach unter: http://jakarta.apache.org/site/binindex.cgi#velocity
das Velocity Zip/tar.gz herunterlädst kannst du es darauf hin enfach entpacken.
Alles was du dann noch tun mußt, um eine minimale Velocity Umgebung aufzubauen, ist die darin befindlichen jar's (velocity-1.4.jar und velocity-dep-1.4.jar) in deinen Awendungsclasspath mit aufzunehmen.)

HTH,
Gruß Tom


----------



## sisela (15. Februar 2005)

Aha, 
werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## horschdi (6. März 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Um velocity zu verwenden musst du es nicht unbedingt mit Ant bauen ...
> Wenn du dir einfach unter: http://jakarta.apache.org/site/binindex.cgi#velocity
> ...



Hallo Tom,

heißt Windows/Preferences/Java/Classpath Variables einfach 2 Variablen anlegen mit diesen .jars?

Gruß,

Horschdi

P.S. Was ist mit den libs aus velocity-1.4\velocity-1.4\build\lib?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. März 2005)

Hallo!

Die libs benötigt man nicht, da die velocity-depends bereits alle Abhänigkeiten (Nur die wirklich benötigten Klassen der Zusatzbibliotheken)  enthält.

Gruß Tom


----------



## horschdi (6. März 2005)

Ich habe habe Dein "de.tutorials.examples.velocity.zip" entpackt in das WEB-INF/lib die beiden reingetan und nachdem ich ein JAVA Projekt in Eclipse angelegt, einen Import eines Archives ausgeführt. Ist das richtig?

Ich bekomme diesen Fehler beim ANT-Build auf die build.xml

###
Buildfile: M:\Eclipse3.1_JBoss_IDE_1.4.1\workspace\Velocity\de.tutorials.examples.velocity\build.xml
xdoclet-build:
N65540:

BUILD FAILED
M:\Eclipse3.1_JBoss_IDE_1.4.1\workspace\Velocity\de.tutorials.examples.velocity\build.xml:26: The following error occurred while executing this line:
M:\Eclipse3.1_JBoss_IDE_1.4.1\workspace\Velocity\de.tutorials.examples.velocity\xdoclet-build.xml:24: H:\diplom\eclipse\plugins\org.jboss.ide.eclipse.xdoclet.core_1.4.0 not found.

Total time: 1 second
###

Da scheint noch ein Pfad von Dir drin zu stehen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. März 2005)

Hallo!

Das ist ein kleiner Bug der Jboss IDE.... leider werden dort in der xdoclet-build.xml feste Pfade verwendet...
Um das zu Problem zu fixen musst du einfach nur in die Project Properties unter XDocletConfiguration auf "apply" klicken. Das wars ;-)

gruß Tom


----------



## horschdi (6. März 2005)

danke, ich hatte bereits angefangen mit Hand zu ändern ;-) Darauf muss man erstmal kommen. Was passiert, wenn ich jetzt "Run XDoclet" bzw. "Run Packaging" mache? 

Achso, jetzt hat Ant_Build geklappt:

#################

Buildfile: M:\Eclipse3.1_JBoss_IDE_1.4.1\workspace\Velocity\de.tutorials.examples.velocity\build.xml
xdoclet-build:
_xdoclet_generation_:
packaging-build:
N65540:
      [jar] Building jar: M:\Eclipse3.1_JBoss_IDE_1.4.1\workspace\Velocity\de.tutorials.examples.velocity\velocity.war
_packaging_generation_:
default:
BUILD SUCCESSFUL
Total time: 2 seconds

###########################

Hurra - und nun?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. März 2005)

Hallo!

Jetzt kannst du die entstandene War Datei aus dem Deploy Verzeichnis nehmen und ins WebApps Verzeichnis deines Tomcats werfen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## horschdi (6. März 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Jetzt kannst du die entstandene War Datei aus dem Deploy Verzeichnis nehmen und ins WebApps Verzeichnis deines Tomcats werfen.
> 
> Gruß Tom



Moment, ich bin doch Grünschnabel. Wieso - hat der mit dem Ant-Build der "build.xml" schon eine neue "velocity.war" erzeugt, diese liegt einfach immernoch in meinem Wokspace Projekt herum. Auf was muss ich den Deployen, also auf welche "Datei"? Kann ich die .war-Datei dann aus meinem JBoss-Verzeichnis_Home/server/default/deploy abholen? Ich habe den JBoss 3.2.6 von jboss.org in Eclipse eingebunden. Also ich kann ein Debuy auf diese Maschine ausführen und auch Deployen, aber welche Datei?


Wenn es möglich wäre hätte ich gerne noch ein wenig Ausführungen - Sorry.

So jetzt habe ich ein Ergebnis - das spukt mein Tomcat 5.5.0 aus:


###############

Hello from velocity!
Here's the list of people #foreach ($name in $theList) #end
Names
$name

##############

Jedoch keine Namen. Hm.


----------

